# wing clipping



## sarahhampson (Apr 30, 2011)

i took peoples advice and took spike my cockateil to get his wings clipped he is not a happy bird i feel so mean is there a chance i could have broken his trust ( were building up a bond he would let me put my hand in his cage but not touch him )


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

He'll probably sulk for a few days but he should get used to it


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

They get upset but they get over it, my mom clipped her boy's wings herself and he was mad for about three days then decided it was fine again and he wanted attention. Just give him his space and he'll realize that he still wants to be with you.


----------



## shoopkitten (May 9, 2011)

We just clipped our girl's wings for the first time too. We did it at home after looking up an instructional video. Luckily the guy we got her from had already clipped them once so it was basically us following the line of what was there. She was a little stressed but we took a break in between wings and gave her lots of loving after (with some millet of course!) and she was good as gold for a young one.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

shoopkitten, what do you mean they were clipped before? there shouldnt be any "guideline" from before...


----------



## shoopkitten (May 9, 2011)

Her wings were clipped before we got her. She was starting to fly so we clipped them a little more. You could still see from where they were clipped before. I don't know if they weren't short enough or what.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

oh ok, i was worried you clipped the whole wing LOL so many people do that. but i think i know what you meant... i think lol


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

this is a photo diagram of a proper clip (just showing the guideline as dally isnt clipped. that one clipped feather there is an old one she hadnt molted out in that photo)


----------



## sarahhampson (Apr 30, 2011)

i didnt know what it was at first and to be honest i thought you cut some of the wing off :s my vet showed me how to do it but dont think i would tempt it until shes completly comfatable with me


----------



## Flick (Apr 19, 2011)

If you have your vet do the wing clipping, then the vet is the "bad guy" and you can still be the "good one."


----------



## sarahhampson (Apr 30, 2011)

i had to hold his wing and he was looking at me  lol felt soo mean hes alot happier today


----------

